# A few funnies that tickled my fancy



## Archer (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 1, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 1, 2013)

Good ones Archer!


----------



## Michael. (Aug 2, 2013)

The boat one is a classic.


----------

